# Juste pour rire un peu



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous.

Je vous raconte une petite histoire juste pour vous faire rire....

Je suis donc toujours très content de mon mac G3 "berlingot géant" avec panther dessus,qui me fait découvrir Apple.
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/bonjour-et-question-pour-g3-272870.html

Bon,j'étais connecté avec un modem usb,et tout allait trés bien , mais j'avais dans un fond de tiroir,un modem netgear 632,et je me suis dit,on va passer sur la prise ethernet,c'est vachement mieux.

Depuis une semaine j'essayais de me connecter ,sans succés,avec safari,camino,IE,au moment ou on me demande  nom d'utilisateur,mot de passe.ECHEC
J'ai tapé tous les mots de passes que j'ai......sans succés
Se matin je me suis dit,"aprés avoir trés mal dormi" c'est pas vrai,ça peut pas etre ça.Et bien si:love::love::love:
Nom d'utilisateur=admin
password=password
Poutant j'avais imprimé 50 000 pages de tuto ou c'etais bien marqué....
Mais pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué

J'espère que d'autres ont fait la meme bétise.
  Bonne journée.


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2009)

RTFM !!!


----------



## KERRIA (10 Octobre 2009)

Ben oui..ne pas confondre l'accès au modem et l'accès à ton compte internet..admin et password = règlage d'usine que tu oeux ensuite bien sur changer dans "définition du mot de passe" du modem....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

 Depuis que ça marche ,je ne TOUCHE PLUS a rien!!!!!

Bon je vais peut etre changer le mot de passe.


----------



## Invité (10 Octobre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Depuis que ça marche ,je ne TOUCHE PLUS a rien!!!!!
> 
> Bon je vais peut etre changer le mot de passe.



Nan nan, mais tu pourrais donner l'adresse IP du routeur ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Je réponds tard....
Que veux tu dire???je crois qu'avec 10.3.9, ce modem ne fait que modem, en fait je ne sais pas ce qu'est l'adresse du routeur,et ce que cela va changer.
Mais je sens que l'on va me le dire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> Je réponds tard....
> Que veux tu dire???je crois qu'avec 10.3.9, ce modem ne fait que modem, en fait je ne sais pas ce qu'est l'adresse du routeur,et ce que cela va changer.
> Mais je sens que l'on va me le dire.



En fait, la seule chose significative de son post était :



Invité a dit:


> :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Pas bien de ce moquer:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## claude72 (12 Octobre 2009)

pontil a dit:


> je crois qu'avec 10.3.9, ce modem ne fait que modem...


1- les fonctions remplie par le modem ne dépendent pas du système d'exploitation : un modem simple qui ne fait que modem reste un modem simple qu'il fonctionne sous 7.1 ou sous 10.6...
... et inversement, un modem-routeur sera toujours modem ET routeur, quel que soit l'OS du ou des ordinateurs qui sont connectés dessus...

2- il n'y a que dans les routeurs qu'il faut rentrer avec une adresse IP, plus un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe...
... et il suffit de faire une recherche sur Google pour voir que le Netgear 632 est un modem-routeur : donc il est normal qu'il ait besoin d'un nom d'utilisateur + mot de passe.


----------

